# Help ID this weed



## HottyToddyMed (May 14, 2019)

http://imgur.com/SVmUwSU

I have Hybrid Bermuda grass in a new consturcion yard that I bought in May. I have done a good job getting the yard in shape, but i am really struggling with this weed. I have some Celsius in my garage. I have sprayed Certainty on this stuff, but it didnt touch it.


----------

